
ISRO successfully launches EMISAT and 28 satellites all in one go - happy-go-lucky
https://www.isro.gov.in/launcher/pslv-c45-emisat-mission
======
happy-go-lucky
Here're some pictures. When sky is not the limit!!

[https://twitter.com/prasarbharati/status/831786401620451330/...](https://twitter.com/prasarbharati/status/831786401620451330/photo/1)

------
happy-go-lucky
Here's a video of the launch:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynblpX8dcUY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynblpX8dcUY)

